# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  How do i talk louder?

## Thundersaurus

My voice is deep and raspy

People tell me stuff like 'project your voice' but how do i go on about doing that

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> My voice is deep and raspy
> 
> People tell me stuff like 'project your voice' but how do i go on about doing that



I have the same issue, I think it has something to do with confidence as my voice projects more and is louder when I'm confident.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Jerry is right about the confidence, and you also have to breath. Takes practice, so don't get discouraged. Put your hand on your stomach, and take in  breath. Pick a practice word, like yes. When you say the word yes, bring it up from your stomach, then exhale.  Try switching words when you feel your yes has gotten loud enough, then before you know it, you will it will start to come natural.

 ::): Practice makes perfect

----------


## Lunaire

> My voice is deep and raspy
> 
> People tell me stuff like 'project your voice' but how do i go on about doing that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Like most things, this is something that gets better with practice!  :blah: 

I would highly suggest researching vocal or choir lessons on Youtube or other media as they extensively cover how to project your voice.

----------

